# Please delete



## PerazziMx14 (Jan 23, 2018)

Please delete


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 24, 2018)

Jowls are way better than belly bacon if you prize the crisp fat over lean meat. Definitely my favorite bacon. Enjoy...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 24, 2018)

Well this may be something I will have to try!
Al


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Jan 28, 2018)

Please delete


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 28, 2018)

Very Nice, Neighbor!!!:)

Nice Job!---Like.

Now you have to wait for decent tomatoes for your BLTs!!! Dang Winter!!

Bear


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Jan 28, 2018)

Please delete


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 28, 2018)

PerazziMx14 said:


> Agreed the though of nice August tomato fresh off and still warm from the sun actually makes my mouth water almost as much as the bacon does.
> 
> Until those long summer days its jowl bacon, egg add homemade cheddar cheese sammies.




Oh Yeah---That Ought to hold you until then!!

Bear


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 28, 2018)

Nice!
Now I have another project...jowl bacon! Been a while since I've had some. Last one I had my friend made at the rural life museum.


----------

